# Do you think we start with one jock and one uchi villager?



## Globes216 (Feb 21, 2020)

In the first trailer we saw the island started with Hamlet and Fuchsia and then closely after that in the next trailer it starts with Bill and Tammy. In the direct today we saw the island started with Buck and Cherry and in the scene where they were sending postcards the only two villagers they had were Drift and Canberra.
All these villager combinations are of an uchi and a jock. do you think its coincidental that the four islands we've seen have these same two personality types as starting villagers or might we actually only be able to start with a jock and an uchi?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

I hope we don't start with a jock.

I won't ever have one on an island/town by choice.

Uchi and cranky would be cool for a change.


----------



## Lisha (Feb 21, 2020)

I think (hope) it'll be random.


----------



## isabll (Feb 21, 2020)

This screenshot shows Alfonso and Rosie as the only residents giving an opinion on the state of the island. I don't know if they're the only villagers on the island in that precise moment or if the game shows two reviews from random villagers, but it would be silly if they only let us start with two specific personalities. I think it's just a coincidence.


----------



## pocky (Feb 21, 2020)

jock is my favorite personality type so that would be perfect for me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



isabll said:


> This screenshot shows Alfonso and Rosie as the only residents giving an opinion on the state of the island. I don't know if they're the only villagers on the island in that precise moment or if the game shows two reviews from random villagers, but it would be silly if they only let us start with two specific personalities. I think it's just a coincidence.



The theory makes a lot of sense, to be fair. In New Leaf the game also starts with specific personalities (eg it?s impossible to have an uchi or a smug villager as one of your original five in new leaf)


----------



## Verecund (Feb 21, 2020)

Yeah, I noticed this too. They showed Tammy and Kid Cat as a starting pair in the direct as well. After the first two times, I thought it was coincidence, but now that all five combinations we've seen have been an uchi and a jock, I'm not so sure. There are far less uchi villagers than the other personalities too, so unless they added a truckload of new ones, there would be pretty limited options for those.

I hope it's random and I think it definitely should be, but it is pretty strange that that's all we've seen so far.

EDIT: There was also an IGN article published where their two starting villagers were Hamlet and Hazel.

Doing some calculations, assuming we start off with one random male and female villager each, and using only the 383 villagers from NL, the probability of getting one jock (54 jocks out of 200 males) and one uchi villager (23 uchis out of 183 female) all six times is roughly (0.03393443)^6 = 0.000000001527014. Obviously I don't think the villagers shown were totally random as some villagers are more marketable than others, but it's definitely weird.


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

i hope it’s random - i wouldn’t mind starting with an uchi since i like most of them but i only like a handful of the jocks and unless it’s the one i want for my island (bam), i’d rather not have a jock right off the bat.

still, it’s weird that’s the only combo we’ve seen so far but i hope it’s just a coincidence


----------



## carackobama (Feb 21, 2020)

I doubt they would do that but it is a weird coincidence lmao


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 21, 2020)

Well, if it is the case... I'll definitely have to reset for Phoebe, lol.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 21, 2020)

At this point i can't say whether the game actually wants us to start with Jock and Uchi or it's just a super coinkydink

But i don't mind having Jock and Uchi as starters at all. I love all personalities


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 21, 2020)

Jock and Uchi are two of my least favorite types so I hope not! I think I'd have a better chance of getting villagers I like with normal and cranky/lazy as my starting types.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Feb 21, 2020)

I also read an article where their starting villagers were Biff and Mira... interesting! I guess it kinda makes sense, since jock and uchi villagers definitely seem like the type to jump at the chance to go on an exciting adventure like this ^u^


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 21, 2020)

Maybe they're just some Nintendo staffs' favorite personalities?


----------



## mayortash (Feb 21, 2020)

It kind of makes sense that jock and uchi personalities would be the first to inhabit a deserted island though. I always love the lazy villagers but they?re... well too lazy


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 21, 2020)

Great points! I wonder if then the new added characters will be more Uchi than other types.

I would love Phoebe as my starter Uchi. Pashmina's cool too. Just please not Shari.

There are a lot of great jocks. Kid Cat, Rudy, Mac, Sterling, all the frog Jocks especially my boy Ribbot, Hamlet, Rod is the cutest mouse, Roald, Genji, Snake, Tank (the new render looks way better)... yeah so many cool ones.


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 21, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Well, if it is the case... I'll definitely have to reset for Phoebe, lol.



Phoebe is my fav too!


----------



## pale-tiger (Feb 21, 2020)

I was thinking about this before the Direct launched and I do think it would kind of make sense to start with Uchi/Jock/Normal personality animals. It could just be a coincidence that only Uchi/Jock islanders were shown, but I also can't necessarily see Snooty or Smug villagers wanting to rough it out in a tent on an island with not many amenities right at the start... just a thought!


----------



## cicely (Feb 21, 2020)

I'd be fine with a jock and uchi starting pair, but maybe they've only shown those two because they're the only villagers they've finished the intro dialogue to so far? :0 In video game development the beginning/tutorial parts are usually made last.
Those two personalities ARE the most likely to live on a deserted island though.


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 21, 2020)

pale-tiger said:


> I was thinking about this before the Direct launched and I do think it would kind of make sense to start with Uchi/Jock/Normal personality animals. It could just be a coincidence that only Uchi/Jock islanders were shown, but I also can't necessarily see Snooty or Smug villagers wanting to rough it out in a tent on an island with not many amenities right at the start... just a thought!



It's a good point. Since apparently we get told later on by Nook that he's found 3 more villagers willing to move, maybe we need to reach certain milestones like paying off mortgages before unlocking more villagers, or certain villager personalities. So it could be that smug/snooty would be our last set of villagers moving in.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 21, 2020)

Great catch on your part guys ! I wouldn't have deciphered that combo by myself. It would seem like uchi/jock is the starting combo for everyone.


----------



## Triatan (Feb 21, 2020)

Maybe those types suggest public projects......


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 21, 2020)

I think it would make sense! Uchi villagers like to help out and jock villagers would be good at helping build up the town literally c: those two combined with the player who has a bunch of ideas would work nicely!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 21, 2020)

I kind of hope not, because I want a chance to start with Rooney, even if the chances are 1/100 (Not literally, but I?m just saying chances are slight).

But a small part of me kinda hopes so, because two villagers I absolutely don?t want to start with are Rolf and Gaston.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Triatan said:


> Maybe those types suggest public projects......



Oh God, I hope they’re not bringing back this method of unlocking PWP’s -_-


----------



## AquaMarie (Feb 21, 2020)

It would be pretty crazy if that turned out to be just a coincidence! 

I would prefer if we weren't locked into those two types for starters,  but it wouldn't bother me very much.  

Jocks are my least favorite, but I always try to have one of each personality type anyway.  I actually love Hamlet and would be quite happy to start with him.  I could also be ok with Bill, or Rod. 

I really love the Uchi personality, but I don't love a lot of their character designs.  I usually go with Muffy, Phoebe, or Pashmina as my Uchi, but I'd like to do something different this time around.  I'm hoping with every fiber of my being that the new horse is Uchi, lol.  If not,  I might try to reset for Tammy or Agnes because I've never had them before. 

Like I said,  I would prefer if we're not locked into these two types as starters,  but I can see a couple of positives if we are...1. It will make resetting for villagers less time consuming because it's a smaller pool of possibilities. And 2, as many have already said, I think these two types are best suited for the Getaway Package. I bet there would be some fun dialog,  and many people might bond with a personality type they previously hated.


----------



## Golden_Purrl (Feb 21, 2020)

I?m going to be very disappointed if this is true.  Jock is by far my least favorite personality in AC, and I was hoping to reset until I got Purrl as a stater.


----------



## rezberri (Feb 21, 2020)

i don't think it's necessarily jock and uchi as the starting pair, but dude villager and girl villager. they might've just happened to choose only jock and uchi villagers for their showcase or maybe there's an issue in the coding or something. i don't really mind who i start with because amiibo cards but it would kinda suck if everyone starts with the same personality types because when they all start asking to move, no one will want to trade for them because everyone already has a jock and uchi lol


----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 22, 2020)

Oh god if this is the case I'm gonna be super sad lol

I wanted to reset for Goldie... but if this is indeed the case, guess I'll be resetting for Fuchsia instead


----------



## jeni (Feb 22, 2020)

This person with a review copy also got an uchi and jock (Mira and Biff).  I don't really mind either way, but it's kinda weird


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 22, 2020)

If that's the case, I hope I get Hazel or Genji.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 22, 2020)

Omg that?s really weird and I hope it?s not true. But it would make it easier to reset for Kid Cat


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 22, 2020)

Would be kinda dumb if this is really going to be the case, as I thought you could get two random villagers from any personality. Well, if you really get "forced" to have a Uchi and Jock villager as your starters, then I hope I will get at least Hazel and maybe either Snake, Rudy or Pierce.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 22, 2020)

I personally think it might be random. However, I wouldn't turn down a jock for one of my first villagers.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 22, 2020)

In this IGN article, the author got to play 30 minutes of New Horizons. Their starting villagers were Hamlet and Hazel which are - you guessed it - Uchi and Jock. This theory is becoming more convincing. I'm honestly curious if it's even intentional by Nintendo.

Article: https://ca.ign.com/articles/animal-crossing-new-horizons-a-hands-on-with-the-first-30-minutes


----------



## satine (Feb 22, 2020)

Golden_Purrl said:


> I’m going to be very disappointed if this is true.  Jock is by far my least favorite personality in AC, and I was hoping to reset until I got Purrl as a stater.



Ahh!!! Another person who loves Purrl!! She's one of my dreamies too, I love her so much!!! 

I also really hope it isn't the case. It'll just make it less likely that I'll get someone that I want to start out with. I love love Rudy and Deirdre, but the chances of getting them are slim. Most of the Uchis are ones I do not care for at all, and then the other Jocks are ok but still not any of my favorites ever. Hopefully it is a coincidence. I have no idea what to expect with that.


----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 22, 2020)

So, ever since this was pointed out, I rewatched the direct and paid close attention to the villagers that are shown whenever footage of the first days or so of the island were playing, and here's what I compiled from all the stuff we've been shown so far:

*September 2019 Direct*

Tammy and Bill - Youtube Timestamp

*Animal Crossing New Horizons Direct 2.20.2020*

Cherry and Buck - Youtube Timestamp
Tammy and Kid Cat - Youtube Timestamp
Canberra and Drift - Youtube Timestamp


*IGN Article*

Hazel and Hamlet

*Eurogamer Article*

Mira and Biff

*Gamesradar Article*

Flo and Genji

*Gameinformer Article*

Mira and Mac


*TBT Posts*

Katt and Sly | Second sighting of this pair
Pashmina (uchi) & new sheep villager (prossibly a jock)
Reneigh and Antonio | Youtube timestamp, speaking with Reneigh
Official Animal Crossing Twitter screens showing different pairings

Either this is the biggest coincidence I've ever seen in my life, or this is proof we start with an Uchi and a Jock.

If more information is released that shows the first few hours and they mention the starting villagers, please let me know so that I can update this list.

Edit: final list, apparently, just keeping it in this list for archive purposes I suppose.

*Special thanks to*:

Globes216, for first bringing this pattern to our attention and for providing a link to the gamesradar article
Verecund, for mentioning the IGN article, & Trundle for providing links to said article
Artsydreamer for mentioning the eurogamer article & jekabu for providing links to said article
Verecund, for providing a screenshot of the new sheep and pashmina
WhitBit, for providing a screenshot of the title screen from the PAX East demo
TheRealWC, for mentioning the possibility of Reneigh being a new Uchi villager
Khaelis, for providing a screenshot of the map from the PAX East demo, providing video proof of Reneigh being a new Uchi villager, and providing a screenshot of yet another uchi & jock pair
jiojiop, for maths
mae., for compiling screenshots from all the animal crossing official twitter showcasing more uchi & jock pairs
Justin, for posting an article on Animal Crossing World about this and providing even more information that we missed

Thank you so much to everyone involved not only in finding more screen or info on more uchi&jock pairs, but for also keeping on discussing this interesting topic while we awaited official confirmation (and we got it by ways of nintendo releasing a bunch of screenshots and practically confirming it's a real thing lol)


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 22, 2020)

Well, if this means I have a higher chance of starting with Cherry then that makes me happy! Maybe I'll get lucky with her.


----------



## Bosca (Feb 22, 2020)

I honestly would not be mad if this was the case, Jock villagers are my favourite male personality type, they're so dorky and fun. I would ideally get Snake, but I would be extremely happy with Genji, Bam or Mac and there's still a bunch more I'd be happy with.

Funnily enough, Uchi personality type is my least favourite for female villagers, but I do like a lot of the designs. Phoebe was my first Uchi, so I have the biggest soft spot for her.. followed by Agnes, Canberra and Hazel.


----------



## rezberri (Feb 22, 2020)

oh man if this truly is the case i hope i start with my bud Goose and perhaps either Plucky or Deirdre. for some reason i just really like the chicken villagers i guess.


----------



## AquaMarie (Feb 22, 2020)

I have a new theory about the starters! Here's a quote from IGN.



> With the bulk of the customization done, Timmy and Tommy have one final question: what’s the one thing you’d bring with you to a deserted island? I was asked to choose between a sleeping bag, a lamp, some food, or something to kill time. I like wandering around at night so I chose the lamp. Timmy reassured me that Nook Inc. would provide all essentials despite my choice, and the Nintendo rep said my answer wouldn’t do anything directly but didn’t elaborate on the possibilities.



What if this question helps to determine the personality types?

Maybe everyone has chosen the lamp so far and that's why we've only seen Jock and Uchi starters. The sleeping bag could be Smug and Snooty, the food Lazy and Peppy, and the "something to kill time" Normal and Cranky.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 22, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> I have a new theory about the starters! Here's a quote from IGN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would still be a really big coincidence that everyone chose the same option, but it could definitely be a possibility. The question must affect _something_, so why not this?


----------



## Nougat (Feb 22, 2020)

Well, if we do start with an Uchi and Jock villager then I can only hope that I start Bill as my Jock villager (I love Bill!), along with Canberra or Ren?e! I'd even consider resetting for Bill if it weren't for the huge amount of Jock villagers


----------



## Globes216 (Feb 23, 2020)

ArtsyDreamer said:


> I also read an article where their starting villagers were Biff and Mira... interesting! I guess it kinda makes sense, since jock and uchi villagers definitely seem like the type to jump at the chance to go on an exciting adventure like this ^u^


Thank you for pointing this out! I didn't know that. This further proves the point...


----------



## Romaki (Feb 23, 2020)

Uchi and Jock seem like reasonable default personalities to me. It makes sense for that one question to determine the personalities, but I highly doubt that every single reviewer (and "island builders" for the New Horizons direct) would pick the same item. I don't like the Jock personality myself, so a choice would be preferred.


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 23, 2020)

That's really strange, I'm led to believe it's probably just a coincidence? It doesn't seem like there's any logic behind it, I don't know why'd they do that if it's true.


----------



## meo (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't think so but I also don't have an aversion to any of the personalities so I would be fine in the event of a jock/uchi starter.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 23, 2020)

I was skeptical of this at first, but all resources we've seen point to this likely being true. So basically as long as my Uchi is Phoebe, Pashmina or Sylvia, I'm good to go lol.


----------



## Dizzardy (Feb 23, 2020)

Even if it's logical that jocks and uchi villagers would be more likely to be the first villagers on the island....I don't think that makes it a good decision game wise.

Especially when there aren't that many uchi villagers to begin with.

To be fair this probably does benefit me somewhat since I really like Canberra (and if uchi is the least populated personality type my chances of getting her go up) but it still kinda rubs me the wrong way that we're locked into two specific personality types as our starters.

I think if there were more than two personalities that could be our starters (like say Snooty and Smug villagers are the only ones locked until later) it wouldn't be as weird since there would be more variety.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 23, 2020)

Dizzardy said:


> Even if it's logical that jocks and uchi villagers would be more likely to be the first villagers on the island....I don't think that makes it a good decision game wise.
> 
> Especially when there aren't that many uchi villagers to begin with.
> 
> ...



Well, we've already seen some new villagers and its very likely a few of those are Uchi villagers. That new horse villager and wolf villager are very good contenders to perhaps be Uchi villagers.


----------



## Kristenn (Feb 23, 2020)

Guys this isn't a coincidence and is actually true according to loulou-crossing on youtube. She has connections with someone who works at Nintendo and was right about everything so far. She said that you will always start with a jock and uchi.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Feb 23, 2020)

I feel this is too many times to be just a coincidence, or else Nintendo has some weird unknown reason for only allowing promo-period material to show just those two types.

I have two Uchi's on my wishlist though so it's not the end of the world for me, haha. But I don't like very many of the jocks so I will likely be netting mine in the head until he leaves!


----------



## honeyblossom (Feb 23, 2020)

kid cat & cherry or teddy & charlise!!! i would be happy with that!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 23, 2020)

I hope it will be random, but if we do start with those two personalities, then that's fine with me. Really, I just want to pick up the game and start playing. Also, it's really exciting to see who will arrive with you on the island, so if it is a random jock and uchi villager, then that's pretty cool.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Feb 23, 2020)

Jocks are my least favourite and Uchi is my favourite, so I have mixed feelings about this.. I could live with Jay or Bam, but most of the jocks just have awful character designs IMO... On the other hand, I love a lot of the Uchi villagers! Still, I'm hoping/expecting we can move out starters too...


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 23, 2020)

pale-tiger said:


> I was thinking about this before the Direct launched and I do think it would kind of make sense to start with Uchi/Jock/Normal personality animals. It could just be a coincidence that only Uchi/Jock islanders were shown, but I also can't necessarily see Snooty or Smug villagers wanting to rough it out in a tent on an island with not many amenities right at the start... just a thought!



I like this theory! Makes sense if it's true that we start out with uchi/jock. I don't really mind (or care tbh) either way, but I think this theory fits really nicely with any reasoning.


----------



## beruhm (Feb 24, 2020)

Hmmm, I definitely think it might be more than coincidence, but I hope not! I _adore_ Antonio, but there aren?t any other jocks or uchi villagers I really want as villagers on my island. :/​


----------



## Mothership (Feb 24, 2020)

I hope not since I dislike most of the jocks but...I want to play this game so badly that I doubt I'll reset for the first two villagers no matter who they are.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 24, 2020)

We better not.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 24, 2020)

A jock wouldn't be my favorite starter villager, but as long as I can get one good one (probably an uchi) that I'll keep in my town for a while I'm fine with it. If anything it just makes it easier to reset for villagers because our options are limited.


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

I'd be okay with it. Uchis are usually up late and so am I.


----------



## The Orange (Feb 24, 2020)

I'd love to get Plucky and Antonio! <3


----------



## chibibunnyx (Feb 24, 2020)

I hope not since the there's not many Jock villagers I like ^^" I like Uchi villagers though! I'm kinda hoping it's random though.


----------



## Verecund (Feb 24, 2020)

Someone posted this image on this reddit post which may contradict the uchi-jock theory (unless the sheep is a jock ). Hope this means we can get any personalities (seems like regardless of gender, too)!


----------



## Boccages (Feb 24, 2020)

Pashmina is uchi. The sheep looks like a new villager, no? So it could be a jock sheep?


----------



## Verecund (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah, the sheep is this one:






Personally, I think the sheep looks like a female and most likely peppy or normal. I'd be very surprised if it was a jock, but there is a possibility.


----------



## Bosca (Feb 24, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if that sheep is a jock, Woolio looks less of a jock in comparison.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 24, 2020)

Yup. Could be a male jock. In which case this screenshot would only confirm the hypothesis and make it a bonafide theory.


----------



## Geoni (Feb 24, 2020)

I think it would make sense if Snooty and Smug prefer a more developed town before moving in but I don't see why Normal, Lazy, Peppy, and Cranky wouldn't be there from the start. Also hoping for a new personality type or two but it doesn't seem like it?


----------



## Saralie (Feb 24, 2020)

I'll be a little disappointed if this is the case. Uchi is probably my least fave with Jock not far behind. I do like more of the jocks so hopefully I'll get one character I'm ok with. I'll have to wait a few weeks for Coral Switch anyway.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 24, 2020)

I must know that horses name.
I want that horse (Since we can no longer get Epona.)


----------



## Yonk Raccoon (Feb 24, 2020)

A bit off topic, but I just want what I never got to experience from Wild World onwards, which is a mean villager. Like, telling me to shut up or something like that. I love that contrast!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 24, 2020)

Yonk Raccoon said:


> A bit off topic, but I just want what I never got to experience from Wild World onwards, which is a mean villager. Like, telling me to shut up or something like that. I love that contrast!



None of them do that.
If you talk to them over and over they got pissed off in Wild World.


----------



## Toska (Feb 24, 2020)

I really hope not. I love jock villagers, (even though smug is my favorite, but they seem to prefer a more developed town) but uchi villagers aren't my thing. I'd like normal much better. Hope it's a coincidence!


----------



## Globes216 (Feb 24, 2020)

Verecund said:


> Someone posted this image on this reddit post which may contradict the uchi-jock theory (unless the sheep is a jock ). Hope this means we can get any personalities (seems like regardless of gender, too)!




Thanks for sharing this image however I believe it is still quite a high possibility that this sheep could be a jock. I dont think that we would start with two of the same gendered animals as that would create and imbalance and is, in my opinion, highly unlikely. We know for a fact that Pashmina is uchi so if this sheep is a jock it makes sense with the theory. We have no details about the sheep in terms of gender or personality so I wouldn't exactly rule this theory debunked


----------



## AquaMarie (Feb 24, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I must know that horses name.
> I want that horse (Since we can no longer get Epona.)



I love the new horse too (And Epona)!! I can't wait to find out her name and personality.  I hope she's Uchi, we need more cute Uchis! And if we really do start off with a Jock and Uchi, I would be so happy to get her as a starter.


----------



## Luca (Feb 24, 2020)

Globes216 said:


> Thanks for sharing this image however I believe it is still quite a high possibility that this sheep could be a jock. I dont think that we would start with two of the same gendered animals as that would create and imbalance and is, in my opinion, highly unlikely. We know for a fact that Pashmina is uchi so if this sheep is a jock it makes sense with the theory. We have no details about the sheep in terms of gender or personality so I wouldn't exactly rule this theory debunked



Ooh, I hope that sheep is a jock! Then there would finally be one with a design I like...


----------



## Fey (Feb 25, 2020)

If it?s a coincidence it?s pretty funny. Could they be trolling us? As far as I remember, Jocks and Uchis are probably the least liked personalities overall.


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 25, 2020)

uchi is one of my favorite personalities...i do hate jocks though

i saw a good theory that the question youre asked at the beginning about what youd take with you pertains to what two villagers you get. that might be a cool idea, and itd help villager resetting be easier cause youd have so fewer options to get the villager you want


----------



## daffy (Feb 25, 2020)

I hope the jock+uchi combo is a coincidence, or dependent on your answer to some question at the beginning. My dream would be an option to use amiibo to call in the two starting villagers, but I highly doubt that's an option. I think they would have shown it off by now otherwise. I love jock villagers, but not a big fan of the uchis.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 25, 2020)

Luca said:


> Ooh, I hope that sheep is a jock! Then there would finally be one with a design I like...



That sheep is most likely a jock (and a boy), He appeared (with that new horse and bear) on the direct at a birthday party for a human villager and both the horse and the bear were wearing dresses and he was wearing a suit.


Gaston, Chevre and Ursala in a picture from an ad doing a birthday party as well and Gaston was wearing the same thing.



Just saying.

I wonder if the suit colors and the style of the dresses depends on the personality?

Edited again: That new horse is probably a uchi, she's wearing the same thing as Ursala..but in another color.


----------



## Revolucionaria (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm hoping all types will be available, and random. Also agree on that the possibility of villager types may be based on an question you answer in the beginning.


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 25, 2020)

I would have bet all my money that the sheep is a girl and either a Peppy or Normal, but taking a closer look, I guess it's really a male sheep and probably a Jock. Still like it tho. 

In that case, I hope you can get any of the new villagers as starters too. I would try to get then Hazel and the new sheep (unless the new wolf villager turns out to be a Uchi, then I will try to get her).


----------



## Dizzardy (Feb 25, 2020)

It's definitely hard to imagine that the pink sheep villager is going to be both male and a jock. I feel if you found a dictionary and looked up the word "peppy" there'd be a picture of this villager next to it.

Though I think a part of that is because I wouldn't really expect the Animal Crossing team to break gender barriers like that. Maybe I'm not giving them enough credit?


----------



## Globes216 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey just thought id update that theres been another development in this theory! Someone else got played some of the game and they started with Flo and Genji. This, to me, makes it seem more than just a coincidence. What do you all think?
https://www.gamesradar.com/animal-crossing-new-horizons-preview-hands-on/


----------



## Ama (Feb 26, 2020)

Wow I avoided this thread for a while because I thought people were all just looking into it too much, but wow I'm starting to think it's not just a coincidence. What a weird choice.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Feb 26, 2020)

If this is true, it’s super weird imo. Why limit our starting villagers to two personalities? I seriously can’t think of a good reason for it lol.


----------



## keybug55 (Feb 27, 2020)

I've might have heard it might be the case that it will always be Jock and Uchi, the reasoning it being those are the best personalities to introduce new players to a brand new island. The reason it being having a "Big brother" and "Big sister" personality types helping you out.

Yeah, I would've wanted more variety but this is most likely why they chose this


----------



## Neechan (Feb 27, 2020)

Probably since Jock/Uchi are more willing to leave for a new adventure, so to speak, they’d be the first to go to a deserted island I honestly can’t see the other personalities doing this out of the blue.

Snooties would want a more developed area (like having a shopping district)
Lazies would be none too motivated to up and go to an area they have never been (unless food is involved)
Normals possibly would be up for it, but would be ones that pack up at the last minute and forget their flight time
Smugs are the same as snooties, but they’d want to know what they are getting into before living here
Peppies wouldn’t go unless there was something in it for them (like their ‘fans’)
Crankies wouldn’t like change all that much, they’d need a little incentive to up and come over and live on a deserted island


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 27, 2020)

no, i don't see why they would do that.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 27, 2020)

As someone who does weightlifting as a hobby, I can relate towards the jocks, and enjoy their over the top stereotypical humor, and relationship towards the lazy villagers. So I'm not against getting a Jock at start.


----------



## AquaMarie (Feb 27, 2020)

We have yet another Jock/Uchi pair, this one from PAX. It's Sly and Katt.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 27, 2020)

those are my least favorite type of villagers but i guess its fine. they are some good ones and you dont have to keep them forever. 
also i agree that they personalities make the most sense


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 27, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> We have yet another Jock/Uchi pair, this one from PAX.
> 
> View attachment 231477



Thanks


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Feb 27, 2020)

I guess it makes sense that jock/Uchi could be the most suited to moving to a deserted island, but to me that just doesn’t seem _that_ important, so it’s still a shame that it seems they’ve limited the villagers you can start with. Your first villagers are one of the more fun surprises when you start a game, this will make it much less of a surprise.


----------



## TheCelestial11 (Feb 27, 2020)

Again from a PAX video you can see the town map with 5 villagers. The first 2 listed are what seems to be the new horse and Antonio. So jock and most likely uchi !


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 27, 2020)

so we've still literally never seen a starting pair of villagers that's verifiably not jock/uchi, an incredibly unlikely villager combination to begin with? unless youre still grasping onto the idea that it's just for the demo for some reason, this is seeming pretty open and shut


----------



## AquaMarie (Feb 27, 2020)

TheCelestial11 said:


> Again from a PAX video you can see the town map with 5 villagers. The first 2 listed are what seems to be the new horse and Antonio. So jock and most likely uchi !



Thank you!!! I didn't see that,  but I have been crossing my fingers that the horse would be Uchi! I had a really good feeling she would be!


----------



## Chipl95 (Feb 27, 2020)

I hope it is random but I would like to start with an uchi.


----------



## Jhine7 (Feb 27, 2020)

At this point, yes, I do believe those will be the 2 starting villager personality types.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 27, 2020)

At this point I think we can all just accept this is what we can expect for the first two villagers. Their personalities make sense, and since nobody has seen any combination except for uchi/jock, so I would be suprised if it _was_ anything different at this point.


----------



## TheRealWC (Feb 27, 2020)

Is the new female horse an Uchi? In the PAX gameplay there are obviously 5 villagers. We have a jock (Antonio), but the only possible character that could be an Uchi would be the horse. Celia is a normal and Bianca is a peppy.

EDIT: This has been covered in the other thread, but "Reneigh" is most likely Uchi.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Feb 28, 2020)

Out of all of them I'd love as an uchi; Pashmina, Shari or Phoebe in that order (With a hard reset for Diva or Rocket)
Jock I'd love Bill (birthday buddy) or Bam (or Champ if he comes back!), would like Cousteau, Drift, Poncho, Roald or Tad (and would reset with Stinky, Sterling, Scoot, Snake, Ribbot, Kid Cat, Cobb or Coach)

This made me realise how many jocks there are- it's my least favourite personality!


----------



## The Orange (Feb 28, 2020)

With the evidence piling up,  it certainly looks like jock and uchi are what we're all going to be starting with.

Not my favorite types to be sure,  but as others have said it makes sense for their personality types.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 1, 2020)

So, came across another video of a town that just 'started' from a PAX showcase, and it had its two starting villagers: Katt and Sly. Uchi and Jock.


----------



## MKInfinite (Mar 1, 2020)

Updated my post with some more information, both from articles that were mentioned or found somewhere else, and from TBT posts detailing new sightings (so, a big thank you to everyone still posting new sightings )


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 1, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> Updated my post with some more information, both from articles that were mentioned or found somewhere else, and from TBT posts detailing new sightings (so, a big thank you to everyone still posting new sightings )



Speaking of Reneigh, she's definitely an Uchi. I can't remember what video but someone spoke with her and she had the "Uchi" voice and dialogue-type.


----------



## MKInfinite (Mar 1, 2020)

Noice, updating post with that info

More cool looking uchi villagers is always a good thing in my book


----------



## Kattastic (Mar 1, 2020)

Yes, at this point between the evidence and word from credible leakers, I believe that we start with Uchi and jock. It?s too much to be coincidental. I?m not so happy about it, but I guess I?ll suck it up. They can always move out.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 1, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> Noice, updating post with that info
> 
> More cool looking uchi villagers is always a good thing in my book



Found it! 3:11.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 1, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Found it! 3:11.



Oh no... why didn't they have her mane meet up with her hair... she looks kinda weird without that. Like a bald spot.


----------



## Mary (Mar 1, 2020)

Yeah, it definitely seems like too much to be a coincidence now. I'm not super mad about it. I like a few of the jocks (like Roald) but I'm not really a fan of any of the Uchis. If i had to choose one of them, I'd choose Cherry though. I like her ear piercings.


----------



## mae. (Mar 1, 2020)

I still think that they're only doing this for promotional/demo copies, to keep some villagers a secret?


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 1, 2020)

I?d hope it would be random but jock and uchi are the more adventurous types. I can?t see a grumpy old villager or a lazy villager having the urge to take a risk like that


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 1, 2020)

Kaiaa said:


> I’d hope it would be random but jock and uchi are the more adventurous types. I can’t see a grumpy old villager or a lazy villager having the urge to take a risk like that



Peppy's can be quite impulsive and lazys would probably say they just woke up on the plane with a ticket to (insert island name here) lol, with the crankys, I could see them telling us of a suspicious fox selling them a ticket to (insert island name here) and they bought it because the fox looked so trustworthy and as for smug, I could imagine they were just interested in the mechanics of the plane and just went with the flow because they got to watch their fave anime on the plane to (insert island name here) ꉂ (˃̶᷄‧̫ॢ ˂̶᷅๑ ) www


----------



## Cheerious (Mar 1, 2020)

I'd put it as a coincidence. It'd be very odd for it to be that specific, since you're getting ~40/50 options instead of all the others. Bad idea.
Not a major setback, though.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 1, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Peppy's can be quite impulsive and lazys would probably say they just woke up on the plane with a ticket to (insert island name here) lol, with the crankys, I could see them telling us of a suspicious fox selling them a ticket to (insert island name here) and they bought it because the fox looked so trustworthy and as for smug, I could imagine they were just interested in the mechanics of the plane and just went with the flow because they got to watch their fave anime on the plane to (insert island name here) ꉂ (˃̶᷄‧̫ॢ ˂̶᷅๑ ) www



These are cute scenarios! I could actually see that now that you mention it


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

I really hope we don't start with a jock.
I really don't like them, except for Teddy of course.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I really hope we don't start with a jock.
> I really don't like them, except for Teddy of course.



We've pretty much confirmed you start with a Jock with this entire thread. :/


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> We've pretty much confirmed you start with a Jock with this entire thread. :/



I didn't read every post.
I'll amiibo it out anyway.


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I really hope we don't start with a jock.
> I really don't like them, except for Teddy of course.



But on a positive note, it will make the chance of getting Reneigh higher! She's been confirmed Uchi so it's possible to get her as a starter!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> But on a positive note, it will make the chance of getting Reneigh higher! She's been confirmed Uchi so it's possible to get her as a starter!



Aw, but Cherry is my Uchi!
I so hoped Reneigh was peppy.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 1, 2020)

Cheerious said:


> I'd put it as a coincidence. It'd be very odd for it to be that specific, since you're getting ~40/50 options instead of all the others. Bad idea.
> Not a major setback, though.



I'm sorry but we're way past the point of it being coincidence.

We've seen the following uchi/jock combos, as MKInfinite compiled:
1. Tammy & Bill (Sept Direct)
2. Cherry & Buck (Feb Direct)
3. Tammy & Kid Cat (Feb Direct)
4. Canberra & Drift (Feb Direct)
5. Hazel & Hamlet (IGN preview)
6. Mira & Biff (Eurogamer preview)
7. Flo & Genji (Gamesradar preview)
8. Mira & Mac (GameInformer preview)
9. Katt & Sly (Pax East)

Plus these which seem to follow the pattern:
10. Pashmina & new sheep (Pax East)
11. new horse & Antonio (Pax East)

I know we don't know exactly how many villagers will be in this game, but just to demonstrate the math, there are 472 villagers total that have been in AC games, 224 female (71 Normal, 65 Peppy, 65 Snooty, 23 Uchi) and 248 male (63 Cranky, 76 Jock, 74 Lazy, 35 Smug).

The chance of picking an Uchi out of all females is 23/224, and of picking Jock out of all males is 76/248. Assuming we always start with 1 male and 1 female, the chance of picking both together is given by multiplying the two together = 0.03147 aka. 3% chance. 

But we've seen 9 in a row that have that combination. The chance of getting the same 2 personalities together 9 times in a row is given by multiplying its likelihood that many times (or raising it to that power) = (0.03147)^9 = 3.0274 x 10^-14 aka. 0.000000000003% chance.

Plus we've also seen another Uchi (23/224) and another Jock (76/248) in combination with villagers we can't confirm. So multiply those rates on to the end = 9.5x10^-16 = 0.0000000000001% chance.

I think I've calculated that right. That's the likelihood that it would happen purely by coincidence.


----------



## skogkyst (Mar 1, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I'm sorry but we're way past the point of it being coincidence.
> 
> We've seen the following uchi/jock combos, as MKInfinite compiled:
> 1. Tammy & Bill (Sept Direct)
> ...



This is the kind of analysis that I live for. It looks like we do end up starting like this.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 1, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I'm sorry but we're way past the point of it being coincidence.
> 
> We've seen the following uchi/jock combos, as MKInfinite compiled:
> 1. Tammy & Bill (Sept Direct)
> ...



Math looks right to me? At least when I double check it with google, it comes out correct.

But yeah, we're way past coincidence now.


----------



## satine (Mar 2, 2020)

Damn. Well that kinda kills all the plans I had for the starters I wanted, since they're supposedly supposed to be your "besties" I really wanted to get at least one of my ultimate faves. But at least I won't get Barold as a starter now!!!! That is beautiful news. I just wish I could say the same about Canberra.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 2, 2020)

For all the people who aren't thrilled with this, don't worry! We've only seen a few new villagers, so there could be a bunch of new jock/uchi villagers to choose from! You might even find one you actually want, so anyone who's planning on resetting for good villagers might have more options than they realize.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 2, 2020)

Here's who I'm hoping for  : (Bold = most preferred) 
Uchi - Cherry, Deirdre, *Fuchsia*, *Mira*, Hazel, Pashmina, Agnes, Paula, *Plucky*, Shari, or *somebody new* (like Reneigh?) ( 
Jock - *Antonio*, *Bill*, *Billy*, Bud, Drift, Genji, *Pierce*, *Poncho*, Peck, Roald, Rudy, Scoot, Sly, *Snake*, Sprocket, Stinky, or *somebody new/somebody possibly returning* like *Tarou*, *Woolio*, *Shoukichi*, *Quetzal*, *Iggy*, Hambo, Hank, *Gen*, Ace, or Aziz


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 3, 2020)

More official media released, and further confirms we start with an Uchi and Jock villager.

Deidre (Uchi) and Louie (Jock):


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

Why a dang jock. :-/


----------



## Globes216 (Mar 3, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> More official media released, and further confirms we start with an Uchi and Jock villager.
> 
> Deidre (Uchi) and Louie (Jock):
> 
> View attachment 231709



I think that at this point it is basically confirmed. In that case I hope I start with either Canberra, Deirdre or Agnes as an uchi and Tad or Poncho as a jock. Maybe I new villager I'd like too


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

My luck I'll get a penguin jock, who'll spend all night talking about sport, which I loathe almost as much as clowns, and I'll have to craft some bait, chum the waters, dive in and pray for a shark attack, just to escape the jock/sport vortex. O_O


----------



## mae. (Mar 4, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> More official media released, and further confirms we start with an Uchi and Jock villager.
> Deidre (Uchi) and Louie (Jock):
> 
> 
> ...



aah, i came here to say the same thing.
well.. i'm gonna still cross my fingers & my toes that it's to keep certain villagers hidden.. but..
i can just hope that i get cherry & bam


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 4, 2020)

I honestly DON'T want any of the starting villagers to be ones that I want in my town. If I can't move their house later, that is. Regardless of type, although I only have one specific Uchi I want and I'm still not sure about a Jock.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 4, 2020)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I honestly DON'T want any of the starting villagers to be ones that I want in my town. If I can't move their house later, that is. Regardless of type, although I only have one specific Uchi I want and I'm still not sure about a Jock.



I think we can move the starter houses. They will give you their tent and you can find a location for them. 

Jock/uchi thing could be a development build for the promos although it’s looking too coincidental to be otherwise! Since I’m guessing the stuff they are showing are basically the completed game. I don’t mind though. Jocks are one of my favourite personalities :’ ) There’s not many Uchis I like but we’ll be able to move the villagers around anyways. Of course, it would be cool if we start with a villager we actually like because of the sentimentality, but starters have never been a concern for me at all in any game.


----------



## mae. (Mar 4, 2020)

wellp..

plucky (uchi) & teddy (jock)
renee (uchi) & mac (jock)
frita (uchi) & axel (jock)
charlise (uchi) & sterling (jock)
reneigh (new?) & boone (jock)

.. at least we can almost confirm reneigh is a uchi~


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2020)

ah, this makes me a little disappointed tbh. i wish we could start with any villagers


----------



## cIementine (Mar 4, 2020)

this annoys me because it's so limiting and i'm not really a fan of most of the jock/uchi villagers. hopefully i get teddy or fuschia or something. hmm.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 4, 2020)

Well, since we seem to be starting with a jock and an uchi villager, I hope that we can take the time to bond with them and discover that we might enjoy that personality type. Maybe they will be a bit different this game with the dialogue?

I understand the dislike for both types. Uchi rubbed me the wrong way at first and jocks annoyed me until I started bonding with them. Now I quite like them and I love that we get to start with a jock and an uchi.


----------



## jeni (Mar 4, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Well, since we seem to be starting with a jock and an uchi villager, I hope that we can take the time to bond with them and discover that we might enjoy that personality type. Maybe they will be a bit different this game with the dialogue?
> 
> I understand the dislike for both types. Uchi rubbed me the wrong way at first and jocks annoyed me until I started bonding with them. Now I quite like them and I love that we get to start with a jock and an uchi.



I agree! I think this'll be a good opportunity to get to know different types of villagers to what we're used to. Giving less loved personalities a chance might be refreshing.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 4, 2020)

jekabu said:


> I agree! I think this'll be a good opportunity to get to know different types of villagers to what we're used to. Giving less loved personalities a chance might be refreshing.



I agree with this! It is, after all, how you end up loving your favourite villagers in the first place: by having them in your town.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 4, 2020)

Kristen said:


> I agree with this! It is, after all, how you end up loving your favourite villagers in the first place: by having them in your town.



I super agree! I started off hating Velma strictly based on her looks. If I never interacted with her, then she wouldn't have become one of my favorite villagers. It will be like that for all villagers. And I have a feeling the two we start with (for some of us) will become some of our most loved villagers because of the fact we are starting out on a deserted island so it will just be the three of us and the Nook family.


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 4, 2020)

i don't really mind because i have all my dreamies as amiibos so i'm not dependent on who randomly moves in :')


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 4, 2020)

Is the amiibo stuff locked until you get to a certain point in the game?


----------



## John Wick (Mar 4, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Is the amiibo stuff locked until you get to a certain point in the game?



Good question.

I hope not. I want to be able to have my amiibo villagers, at least.


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 4, 2020)

Pretty much confirmed at this point. I hope I get Rudy as my jock :/


----------



## pichupal (Mar 4, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Is the amiibo stuff locked until you get to a certain point in the game?



You'd probably need the campsite built first, at least. So yes, it's probably locked for a while.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 4, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Is the amiibo stuff locked until you get to a certain point in the game?



Probably. I would imagine you have to advance to get at least the campsite done before you can move villagers in. You might still be able to scan in amiibo early to unlock the posters though.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 4, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I super agree! I started off hating Velma strictly based on her looks. If I never interacted with her, then she wouldn't have become one of my favorite villagers. It will be like that for all villagers. And I have a feeling the two we start with (for some of us) will become some of our most loved villagers because of the fact we are starting out on a deserted island so it will just be the three of us and the Nook family.



I was honestly the same with Velma! She moved into my town randomly and I didn't hate her but I didn't really like her too much either. She grew on me and now I really like her!


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 4, 2020)

Coach, Mott, and Teddy are part of my dreamie squad, and then I have Renee as an uchi so I’m totally fine with them to start with! Actually, when I think about my “getaway package headcannon” (aka playing animal crossing in story-mode) Its fitting that Renee and one of my jock boys would rough it out in the beginning deserted island days anyways.

I DO wonder if this means certain personality types will now be more rare? I feel like snooty, smug and lazy would be the rarest to have on your island at the beginning. Its fitting for them to not want to deal with deserted island living anyways.


----------



## Fey (Mar 5, 2020)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> I DO wonder if this means certain personality types will now be more rare? I feel like snooty, smug and lazy would be the rarest to have on your island at the beginning. Its fitting for them to not want to deal with deserted island living anyways.



While I was saying early on that it made sense for some personality types to be better suited for Island adventuring than others, I really hope the limitations don’t extend past the first two villagers. Not having a smug or lazy villager until weeks into the game would disrupt my own Island headcanon ~.~


----------

